# Application Not Opening: What did i do wrong



## EngineGeek21 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm new to FreeBSD and to the forums, so I might be here often...

My question is why does my app not open when I click run??? The app I am trying to open is CuraEngine, it's a 3-D printing slicer software. Whenever I search it up on the start menu and click "Run CuraEngine," it just does nothing. No error codes come up either. I typed in the konsole as root `whereis CuraEngine` and it says `/usr/local/bin/CuraEngine`. When I look in the root folder and in bin, it doesn't seem to say CuraEngine in there... What is my issue??? Did I install something wrong or forget a code to install it completly???


----------



## Crivens (Nov 22, 2018)

As you already found out, it lives in */usr/local/bin*, so you can simply copy the location string you got from whereis into a shell any hit enter.

Started from the console, you may get error messages from the program telling you more.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 22, 2018)

Did you  install port cad/cura-engine which is console application or from https://github.com/daid/Cura?


----------



## EngineGeek21 (Nov 23, 2018)

fernandel said:


> Did you  install port cad/cura-engine which is console application or from https://github.com/daid/Cura?


not yet


----------

